# blitz power meter id



## pawnstar12 (Apr 18, 2004)

i have a 96 I30 turbo im trying to set up my blitz power meter and i need to find the speed output signal. wether its on the ecu or behind the speedo in the guage cluster i dont care. please help!!!!


----------

